

Starting with Scheme in C++ - octopus
http://solarianprogrammer.com/?p=71

======
sc68cal
_Implementing a high order programming language in a low level language, like
C++_

Oh dear, I can see the old timers coming up the hill, ready with their rants
about how C and C++ are now considered low level languages. ;)

~~~
octopus
It depends on your perspective of course, if you code in asm probably C++
looks like a high level language. On the other hand if you came from the
branch of Lisp, Python, Ruby, JavaScript ... C++ is as close to metal as you
can get.

Strictly speaking C and C++ are between a low level languages and high level
language. Lot of authors consider C as a low level language, close to
assembly.

